# Blasc/buffed Ingame?



## Ensilein (7. September 2006)

Wäre es möglich einen addon herauszubringen womit man den service der Webside auch ingame usen kann.

Ich weiß es ist eine weit hergehohlte Bitte und es ist sicher auch net möglich "mal ebn" ein addon zu schreiben.

mfg


----------



## DarkViper3k (8. September 2006)

hmm wäre klasse so ein such maske und dan questinfo mit koordis, aber dan ist das richtigen cheaten


----------



## Rascal (8. September 2006)

Was ist daran cheaten?

Ist doch das selbe wie wenn ich aufm Notebook nebenan nen Browser offen hab (oder halt einfach im Hintergrund)

Allerdings sollte man nicht wegen jedem kleinen Ding gleich irgendwo nachschauen, sowas zerstört doch den ganzen Spielspass (imho).
Desshalb finde ich es auch nicht ganz sinnvoll, das ganze Ingame einzubinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Long
Ras


----------



## Chow Sin Won (8. September 2006)

Ensilein schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich einen addon herauszubringen womit man den service der Webside auch ingame usen kann.


die idee an sich ist ganz interessant und ich habe prinzipiell an sowas auch schonmal gedacht, aber soweit ich wow kenne (habe bisher noch kein wow-addon programmiert), dürfte es schwierig sein, soetwas umzusetzen.

die möglichkeiten, die ich sehe, wären
ein zusätzliches (windows-) programm, so wie der blasc-client, der SEHR asynchron daten zwischen wow und der blasc-page verwalten kann. (ich glaube aus user-sicht würde das durch längere wartezeiten untragbar werden)
ein komplettes abbild der blasc-datenbank auf dem lokalen system. (für ein addon wohl zu viele daten)
anstatt ein komplettes blasc-db-abbild zu nehmen könnte man vielleicht den lokalen ingame-cache anzapfen...würde sich aber wohl auf nur wenige inhalte beschränken und dann auch nur, wenn man mit der aktuellen wow-installation das jeweilige detail schonmal gesehen hat.
es kann natürlich sein, dass ich eine kommunikations-möglichkeit zwischen wow und der aussenwelt (d.h. internet, bzw blasc-webseite) übersehen habe...wenn dem so ist, könnte das ja jemand mal erwähnen.
zum beispiel könnte ich mir vorstellen, die chat-channels anzuzapfen...wenn die ähnlich arbeiten wie irc und man einen serverzugang hätte, ohne über die wow-software zu gehen. das wär ziemlich fett, aber dann gäbe es bestimmt schon eine fülle an diensten, die das ausnutzen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denn die möglichkeiten wären immens...man könnte ziemlich schnell und einfach ingame-daten auf einer webseite abbilden (z.b. gilden-daten, raids, dkp), oder umgekehrt daten von einer webseite bzw externen datenbank im spiel verwenden.

aber vielleicht gibts das ja und ich habs nur noch nicht gesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (8. September 2006)

Soweit ich weiss lässt WoW/LUA keine Kommunikation zur "Aussenwelt" zu....

Das ganze wäre, wenn überhaupt, wohl nur mit grossem Entwicklungsaufwand zu realisieren. Und ob sich dieser Aufwand tatsächlich lohnt, glaube ich weniger... da ist ein Alt+Tab doch wesentlich einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Ras


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss lässt WoW/LUA keine Kommunikation zur "Aussenwelt" zu....
> 
> Das ganze wäre, wenn überhaupt, wohl nur mit grossem Entwicklungsaufwand zu realisieren. Und ob sich dieser Aufwand tatsächlich lohnt, glaube ich weniger... da ist ein Alt+Tab doch wesentlich einfacher
> 
> ...



Oder direkt im Fenstermodus spielen.


----------

